# SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

MEET UP @ SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: 
SATURDAY. AROUND 7ISH SEE THE RIDES IN THE DAY 
SUNDAY @ Weinerschnitzel
WHOS DOWN :biggrin: 
LAST YEAR WAS ALOT OF RIDES


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

dont got a low low, can i still join :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LAST YEAR
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=361985&st=0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 3 2008, 11:49 AM~11246874
> *dont got a low low, can i still join :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ill bring thhe camera :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE'RE DOWN TO ROLL


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

streetlow will be out there. :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I`ve been hearin a lot of rumors about cops pullin lowriders over and impounding cars lately in San Jose! I`ve been to *BLVD NIGHTS* ever since I can remember! Last year was a good turn out! Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 4 2008, 02:38 AM~11252233
> *I`ve been hearin a lot of rumors about cops pullin lowriders over and impounding cars lately in San Jose!  I`ve been to BLVD NIGHTS ever since I can remember!  Last year was a good turn out!  Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this....
> *


NA' BAD RUMOR..CAUSE NO ONE GOES CRUISEN  ONLY WAY THEY INPOUND IS NO L'S OR INSURANCE


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 4 2008, 06:08 AM~11252607
> *NA' BAD RUMOR..CAUSE NO ONE GOES CRUISEN  ONLY WAY THEY INPOUND IS NO L'S OR INSURANCE
> *


Coo.....Right on homie! :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know we will be there reppin 408.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IF MY RIDE COMES BACK FROM NEVADA BEFORE THEN ILL BRING IT OUT THERE FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

king of the streets
at rs hydraulics
saturday agust 31 2008
12 pm to 5 pm
701 kings row 
san jose ca 95112
sponsor by 
sharkside , rs hydraulics
street low mag and air lock ups


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 4 2008, 02:38 AM~11252233
> *I`ve been hearin a lot of rumors about cops pullin lowriders over and impounding cars lately in San Jose!  I`ve been to BLVD NIGHTS ever since I can remember!  Last year was a good turn out!  Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this....
> *


Speaking for myself, i have rolled out on saturday and sunday almost every weekend and i have not got messed with.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 05:04 PM~11257490
> *king of the streets
> at rs hydraulics
> saturday agust 31 2008
> ...


SHARKSIDE HASNT COMFORM THEY GOING TO HELP YOU :uh:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 05:04 PM~11257490
> *king of the streets
> at rs hydraulics
> saturday agust 31 2008
> ...




WOW!!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 05:04 PM~11257490
> *king of the streets
> at rs hydraulics
> saturday agust 31 2008
> ...


Does this mean we will not be chased out by SJPD? :scrutinize: Last one I remember like this actually took place closer to Exclusive Autobody after one or two cars hopped at R&S.


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 4 2008, 01:38 AM~11252233
> *I`ve been hearin a lot of rumors about cops pullin lowriders over and impounding cars lately in San Jose!  I`ve been to BLVD NIGHTS ever since I can remember!  Last year was a good turn out!  Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this....
> *


I went cruising around yesterday (Sunday) and got pulled over, homie just wanted to check my shit out , no ticket nothin, que pedo :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 05:04 PM~11257490
> *king of the streets
> at rs hydraulics
> saturday agust 31 2008
> ...



wtf


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 4 2008, 04:58 PM~11258023
> *Speaking for myself, i have rolled out on saturday and sunday almost every weekend and i have not got messed with.
> *


Coo bro....I appreciate the info! Real talk, I guess the people I`m asking are makin up excuses not to go! Good to know, I`m not askin them shit no more!
See everyone out there then!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64streetcruizer_@Aug 4 2008, 08:43 PM~11260468
> *I went cruising around yesterday (Sunday) and got pulled over, homie just wanted to check my shit out , no ticket nothin, que pedo  :biggrin:
> *


Thats coo! I live in a white collar neighborhood. When I get pulled over they wait for a second patrol car, then have me get out of the vehicle turn around and put my hands on my head! A lil extreme but I guess I understand! :uh:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 5 2008, 11:35 AM~11264563
> *Thats coo! I live in a white collar neighborhood.  When I get pulled over they wait for a second patrol car, then have me get out of the vehicle turn around and put my hands on my head!  A lil extreme but I guess I understand! :uh:
> *



Thats DWB= DRIVING WHILE being BROWN!!! Or this happens while you take your cars and kids to the park!!

























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 3 2008, 10:48 AM~11246864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY AREA BOSSES
S.C. DUKES
LUXURIOUS
CARNALES CUSTOMS 
408 RYDERS
INDIVIDUALS 
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Blvd Kings 
Antiguos 


WHO ELSE :biggrin:
MEET UP @ SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS ONCE AGAIN 
SATURDAY. AROUND 7ISH SEE THE RIDES IN THE DAY 
SUNDAY @ Weinerschnitzel
WHOS DOWN 
LAST YEAR WAS ALOT OF RIDES


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: Lets do this thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 5 2008, 06:59 PM~11268657
> *:thumbsup:  Lets do this thang!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 5 2008, 05:34 PM~11268450
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> S.C. DUKES
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 5 2008, 08:56 PM~11269788
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 5 2008, 05:34 PM~11268450
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> S.C. DUKES
> ...


you know im there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 5 2008, 02:43 PM~11266794
> *Thats DWB= DRIVING WHILE being BROWN!!!    Or  this happens while you take your cars and kids to the park!!
> 
> 
> ...


ha looks like the cops was just chillen there two haha


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 5 2008, 02:43 PM~11266794
> *Thats DWB= DRIVING WHILE being BROWN!!!    Or  this happens while you take your cars and kids to the park!!
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Ifeel your pain!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres one of San Jose Finest!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

might have to stay open late that weekend for those that may need to make a pit stop


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 6 2008, 12:46 PM~11274768
> *might have to stay open late that weekend for those that may need to make a pit stop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 6 2008, 11:44 AM~11274741
> *Heres one of San Jose Finest!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Repp'in for Big SAN JO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

come on get those rides ready. cause streetlow magazine is goin to be filming blvd nightz.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 7 2008, 10:43 AM~11283715
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 6 2008, 11:48 PM~11281582
> *come on get those rides ready. cause streetlow magazine is goin to be filming blvd nightz.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 7 2008, 12:48 AM~11281582
> *come on get those rides ready. cause streetlow magazine is goin to be filming blvd nightz.
> *


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY AREA BOSSES
S.C. DUKES
LUXURIOUS
CARNALES CUSTOMS 
408 RYDERS
INDIVIDUALS 
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Blvd Kings 
Antiguos 
who else last year was packed :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i'm ready. :biggrin:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

SUN the 31st is gonna be poppin in SJ between King of the Streets, BLVd Nights and the SJ DUB show...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Aug 13 2008, 03:37 AM~11331436
> *SUN the 31st is gonna be poppin in SJ between King of the Streets, BLVd Nights and the SJ DUB show...
> *


 :0


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Its here, ya estuvo!


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 14 2008, 12:44 AM~11340177
> *Its here, ya estuvo!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 14 2008, 08:21 AM~11341644
> *TTT
> *


I can't wait, it's gonna be good!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 4 2008, 06:22 PM~11258726
> *Does this mean we will not be chased out by SJPD? :scrutinize: Last one I remember like this actually took place closer to Exclusive Autobody after one or two cars hopped at R&S.
> *


NAW BRO,
EVERY THING IS LEGIT ................


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

cant wait!!! always a great turn out!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 14 2008, 07:57 AM~11341852
> *I can't wait, it's gonna be good!!
> *


X2


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 12 2008, 05:53 PM~11327649
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> S.C. DUKES
> ...


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

BIGNASTY WILL BE OUT THERE IN IT'S HOME TOWN....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*west coast ridaz, Eddie, BIGNZT*


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 6 2008, 11:48 PM~11281582
> *WHAT DAYS?   :cheesy: :cheesy:*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 14 2008, 11:48 AM~11342752
> *cant wait!!! always a great turn out!!!
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Aug 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11348186
> *friday to sunday in ur car.*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 15 2008, 01:09 PM~11352330
> *friday to sunday  in ur car.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: says on the flyer...or who ever live in SJ knows already


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 15 2008, 12:09 PM~11352330
> *IN MY CAR WOOOHOOOO
> IM AVAILABLE FOR SATURDAY & SUNDAY ONLY. *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be out there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY AREA BOSSES
S.C. DUKES
LUXURIOUS
CARNALES CUSTOMS 
408 RYDERS
INDIVIDUALS 
EAST SIDE RIDERS
Blvd Kings 
Antiguos 
CHICANO LEGACY
INSPIRATIONS

chivo will be out w/ us too...  :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cant wait hope i can make it out there


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 15 2008, 04:42 PM~11354353
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> S.C. DUKES
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmMaUiDdxQE&feature=related
:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Aug 15 2008, 03:03 PM~11353751
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> alright it's on*


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ill be there im gonna bring out the cutty i only took it out twice this year.so cant miss this :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 12:24 PM~11372269
> *ill be there im gonna bring out the cutty i only took it out twice this year.so cant miss this :biggrin:
> *


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

DEUCE any official plans for that friday? or is everyone doing theyre own thing?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 19 2008, 10:43 AM~11381367
> *DEUCE any official plans for that friday? or is everyone doing theyre own thing?
> *


last few years it was pretty dead on Fridays :angry:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i'll be cruizing with my wifee and daughter...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 6 2008, 10:48 PM~11281582
> *come on get those rides ready. cause streetlow magazine is goin to be filming blvd nightz.
> *


will you be settin up the taco stand in front of the store :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 19 2008, 01:24 PM~11383562
> *will you be settin up the taco stand in front of the store :0  :biggrin:
> *


if u want to we can do this :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 03:32 PM~11384223
> *if u want to we can do this :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

waz up big daddy r we doin this.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just 4 more dayz till crusin time. :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11397856
> *<span style='color:red'>You mean next weekend right?*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 20 2008, 08:22 PM~11397967
> *yeah got the dayz mixed up.</span>*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 20 2008, 08:41 PM~11398140
> *<span style='color:red'>Yeah, I wish it was this weekend also homie!  :yessad:*


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11397856
> *just 4 more dayz till crusin time. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11397856
> *just 4 more dayz till crusin time. :biggrin:
> *


smokin to much kj :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 21 2008, 07:49 AM~11401171
> *smokin to much kj :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

so is everybody gonna be cruising or are we just gonna sit in the parking lot? we gots to go downtown at least once uffin: my homeboy whos never been cruising wants to go


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 21 2008, 03:17 PM~11404773
> *so is everybody gonna be cruising or are we just gonna sit in the parking lot? we gots to go downtown at least once uffin: my homeboy whos never been cruising wants to go
> *


WERE ALL GONNA MEET UP THEN TAKE A CRUISE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2008, 04:19 PM~11404788
> *WERE ALL GONNA MEET UP THEN TAKE A CRUISE
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11389491
> *waz up big daddy r we doin this.
> *


im down, we can post up here and chill, people can stop by say whats up and kick it with us


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 19 2008, 10:34 AM~11381777
> *last few years it  was pretty dead on Fridays :angry:
> *


x2 lets get this shit crackin friday too!!





im down friday sat and sun..

FRIDAY ROLL CALL CHECK IN :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 05:12 PM~11405739
> *x2  lets get this shit crackin friday too!!
> im down friday sat and sun..
> 
> ...


what he ment to say is he wants to eat non stop fri-sun :biggrin: fat mofo


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11407593
> *what he ment to say is he wants to eat non stop fri-sun :biggrin: fat mofo
> *



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 21 2008, 09:33 PM~11408205
> *J/K  :biggrin:
> *



health issues?? ahhh you tooo  :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11407593
> *what he ment to say is he wants to eat non stop fri-sun :biggrin: fat mofo
> *


hey some people like to eat for 3 days....


atleast i dont like to suck dick for 3 nights :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11408502
> *health issues??  ahhh you tooo         :roflmao:
> *



thats right nelly, me too! I got yo back homie!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 10:04 PM~11408538
> *hey some people like to eat for 3 days....
> and  to suck dick for 3 nights  :0
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11407593
> *what he ment to say is top dog likes to eat dick non stop fri-sun :biggrin: like a *** mofo
> *


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 10:28 PM~11408754
> *
> *


YOU *** :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 21 2008, 09:33 PM~11408205
> *J/K  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2008, 10:31 PM~11408780
> *
> *


YOUR FAT TO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 10:04 PM~11408538
> *hey some people like to eat for 3 days....
> atleast i dont like  to suck dick for 3 nights  :0
> *


so how many nights do you like to suck dick for? :biggrin: :0


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 23 2008, 10:24 AM~11418831
> *so how many nights do you like to suck dick for? :biggrin:  :0
> *


I THINK HE LIKES TO SUCK 7 DAYS A WEEK LOL :biggrin: HES LIKE A BIG 7/11 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 23 2008, 12:08 PM~11419268
> *I  LIKE TO SUCK 7 DAYS A WEEK LOL :biggrin: IM LIKE A BIG 7/11 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 23 2008, 10:24 AM~11418831
> *so how many nights do you like to suck dick for? :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: NEW CLASSICS will be out there to.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 4 2008, 12:24 AM~11251982
> *streetlow will be out there. :biggrin:
> *


IM there with you Paul...... :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 24 2008, 09:18 PM~11427597
> *IM there with you Paul...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS WEEKEND :0 :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

My g-body is sitting in the garage in Georgia  , but I may check it out if I don't have to work :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'LL MIGHT MAKE IT ........


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 21 2008, 03:17 PM~11404773
> *so is everybody gonna be cruising or are we just gonna sit in the parking lot? we gots to go downtown at least once uffin: my homeboy whos never been cruising wants to go
> *


we better then it wouldn't be the blvd nightz that i remember form back in the dayz.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:21 AM~11441045
> *THIS WEEKEND :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE >/ ?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 23 2008, 03:32 PM~11420250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a queer! lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 26 2008, 03:42 PM~11443923
> *WHERE >/ ?
> *


WTF :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 26 2008, 03:03 PM~11444106
> *WTF :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sylvia's '39 Y-Que (Feb 22, 2006)

Blvd Bombs will be there too. 
..........................................

First 100 people to purchase in advance both dinner and dance tickets will receive a nice goody bag. We will be reserving an area for your classic car/truck, please let me know if you will be taking yours.


Thank you for your support.


Sylvia
www. sylvias39. com
www. blvdbombs. com


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Aug 23 2008, 09:40 PM~11422376
> *:thumbsup: NEW CLASSICS will be out there to.
> *


what up


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

what happened on cruising on white only, would be better then santa clara st.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 26 2008, 05:52 PM~11445102
> *what happened on cruising on white only, would be better then santa clara st.
> *


 :biggrin: 
BEEN SAYIN THATS FOR YEARS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS WEEKEND








*SATURDAY. AROUND 7ISH SEE THE RIDES IN THE DAY 
SUNDAY @ Weinerschnitzel*


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

IM READY BE OUT THERE ON SATURDAY


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Aug 26 2008, 06:28 PM~11445832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol y is danny ridin with his hood open


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 08:34 PM~11447202
> *lol y is danny ridin with his hood open
> *



Going too damn fast the hood flew open. :biggrin: Nah, cool picture, but the rides are going about 90 MPH.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 27 2008, 10:00 AM~11450399
> *Going too damn fast the hood flew open. :biggrin:  Nah, cool picture, but the rides are going about 90 MPH.
> *


90mph///on capitol xway....
should be going 5mph on king :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:06 AM~11450455
> *90mph///on capitol xway....
> should be going 5mph on king :biggrin:
> *


True, unless the fucken cops detoured us and we are hurrying to come back around on Tully.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:32 PM~11408790
> *YOUR FAT TO :biggrin:
> *


Yes I am :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 09:14 AM~11450528
> *Yes I am  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whos dat guy in da back?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

You know you're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl 
When..

1)You think the "Place to be" every Thursday is 
"Music in the Park". Your a San Jose Boy/Girl

2)Knowing you work in Shipping, but every Thursday you wear slacks and a dress shirt for Music iN Da Park. (MNDP) Your a San Jose Boy/Girl

3)If your week of going out even comes close to 
this:
Monday Night = Toons
Tuesday Night = Mission Ale
Wednesday Night = The Brit
Thursday Night = MNDP (of course) THE VOODOO 
OR BEEHIVE AFTER
Friday Night = Agenda/ Zoe's
Saturday Night = Forum OH LETS NOT FORGET 
PLATINUM NOW..
Sunday Night = Staying Home Sending "Shout Out's" with The X Man on the
"Sunday Night Oldies show" YOU ARE REALLY A SAN JOSE BOY or GIRL

4)If you are at a "Hoochie" Nightclub (Voodoo, Club Wild, B-hive) and you order "Red Wine" to Look Sophisticated... You're a San Jose Girl!

5)If you stand on the Sidewalk of MNDP and grab 
every girls elbow as they walk by with a "Hey, Guuurrllll" or 
"Daaaaammnnnnn" or "LAAAAADIES"(You're a Cheesy San Jose Boy)

6)A Guy down town with Plucked Eyebrows? You're a Stooooooooopid San Jose boy!

7)When you know the dates, times, Location's and 
who'sperforming to every Single San Jose Festival... You're a San Jose Boy/Girl.

8)You know every bouncer to every club in San Jose by first name, and you always greet them with a 'Heeeeeeyyyy" & a Hug... Your a San Jose Girl

9)If you bring a Curling Iron and Extra "Hoochie" 
Clothes on Thursday to change after work... Your a San Jose Girl

10)If Your "Going Out" Look Consist of blonde 
Highlights, Brown Lip Liner and frost lipstick inside.. Your a San Jose Girl
A Wife Beater Tank top denim shorts 6 sizes too big, and Lugs...Your a SanJose Boy!

11)If your still bumping Stevie B, Johnny O or 
Cynthia......You're an Hardcore San Jose DreamBOY / DreamGirl

12)If you ever attended "Studio 47", "DB 
Coopers", "Club Oasis", Or
"Paradise beach" and you are STILL clubbing... You're an OLD SAN JOSE BOY /GIRL!

13)If your driving record consist of "Cruising 
Violations" on From King and
Story.... You're a San Jose Boy / San Jose girl!

14)If you are still calling "Upstairs Records" 
looking for the Latest HighEnergy CD, You're an San Jose boy / San Jose Girl

15)If you have a Wild 107.7/Wild 94.9 bumpers sticker on 
your car...OH BOY,You're a San Jose Boy / Girl for sure!

16)If you go to the Santa Clara County Fair, Just 
to take Pictures....(You know who you are) You're a San Jose Boy / Girl.

17)If you wear Lip liner and no lipstick, You're 
an San Jose Girl!

19)If there is a "Cover Charge" to your House 
Party that can only be located
by a Hand made flyer with directions... You're an 
San Jose BOY/GIRL.

*8Bonus San Jose Boy/Girl Points if your house 
was off "Rigolleto"

If your flossin Major, Bling Blingin, with 20's 
on your ride, But if you
still live at home with your Parents..........You're a San Jose Boy..

If you go by one or more of the following 
Nicknames: ElJoker, LaShy Girl,
Wino, Oso, Ojos Del Loco, Bambi Eyes, 
Flaco,Snowman,etc...You're a San Jose Boy/ Girl

If you know all the "Side Streets" to get around 
the "Crusing Roadblocks" after the Super Oldies Concert... You're a San Jose Boy / Girl

If you have ever been Cruising Santa Clara and 
Forced to take HWY 87 South
to Alma, Flip a U-Turn, Back on North 87 to 280, 
To King road, to Santa Clara and Still end up back where you started? 
You're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl.

If you are one of those Chicks that are hanging 
out the window of a car Cruising during Cinco De Mayo, You're a San Jose Girl!!!

If you go to all the day festivals (Cinco De 
Mayo, Mariachi Fest, Fireman Chili Cook-off) in some dukie shorts, 
hair all done up, with 4 of your girlfriends that just had kids (STRETCH MARKS), you're a San Jose girl!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:13 PM~11456978
> *You know you're a San Jose Boy / San Jose Girl
> When..
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

NICE PICs from last year can't do that here in Sacramento


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 26 2008, 12:49 PM~11442305
> *I'LL MIGHT MAKE IT ........
> *


you riding the trike?!
:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 28 2008, 01:47 AM~11458440
> *you riding the trike?!
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: one pedal?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i can't wait


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THAT RIDE IS TIGHT BRO ....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:36 AM~11461313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badd azz pic moose


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

THIS WEEKEND








*SATURDAY. AROUND 7ISH SEE THE RIDES IN THE DAY 
SUNDAY @ Weinerschnitzel*
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:47 AM~11461385
> *THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


u got it moose


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 28 2008, 12:49 PM~11461397
> *u got it moose
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> > THAT RIDE IS TIGHT BRO ....
> 
> 
> thanks tryin 2 get it ready 4 next year


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT for the weekend
whos crusing tomorrow?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 26 2008, 10:21 AM~11441045
> *THIS WEEKEND :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 28 2008, 09:35 PM~11467296
> *TTT for the weekend
> whos crusing tomorrow?
> *


i am


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 28 2008, 09:30 PM~11468083
> *i am
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 28 2008, 10:35 PM~11467296
> *TTT for the weekend
> whos crusing tomorrow?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 28 2008, 11:30 PM~11468083
> *Not on a Trike I hope :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 28 2008, 06:23 AM~11459033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: one pedal?
> *


OHHH SNAP :biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

anyone rolling tonight?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 28 2008, 11:27 PM~11468638
> *me too  :biggrin:
> *


me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt be there sat & sunday from ssf :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 29 2008, 05:11 PM~11473831
> *ttt be there sat & sunday from ssf :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 29 2008, 04:15 PM~11473865
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Didn't see anyone out last night..... :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 30 2008, 04:22 AM~11477502
> *Didn't see anyone out last night..... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 30 2008, 05:22 AM~11477502
> *Didn't see anyone out last night..... :uh:
> *


cause everyone goin tonight :biggrin:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 30 2008, 04:22 AM~11477502
> *Didn't see anyone out last night..... :uh:
> *


You gonna be out there tonite John :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 30 2008, 08:55 AM~11477986
> *cause everyone goin tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I heard Shops Laggard gonna be out there tonight, he drives that car everywhere, no trailer queen there!!! Thats how Vic does it :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 30 2008, 08:55 AM~11477986
> *cause everyone goin tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

what time everyone rolling out tonight??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macc_@Aug 30 2008, 12:36 PM~11478938
> *what time everyone rolling out tonight??
> *


7


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2008, 02:09 PM~11479080
> *7
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

sounds good I'll get out about 7


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I JUST GOT THE NEW STREETLOW MAGZINE, SO STOP BY AND PICK UP YOUR COPY! 

AND JUST IN CASE YOU DIDNT KNOW MS. RUTHIE SKYE IS ON THE BACK COVER =)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 30 2008, 08:55 AM~11477986
> *cause everyone goin tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 30 2008, 03:31 PM~11479734
> *I JUST GOT THE NEW STREETLOW MAGZINE, SO STOP BY AND PICK UP YOUR COPY!
> 
> AND JUST IN CASE YOU DIDNT KNOW MS. RUTHIE SKYE IS ON THE BACK COVER =)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I was glad to see it was a good turn out tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

wheres the pictures


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

did see alot of cars out last night while i was out picking up shit for my nephews football team!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was a good turn put I had a good time


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any pics.?


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

off the hook. Hopefully tonight will be just a s good!


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Aug 31 2008, 08:50 AM~11482962
> *wheres the pictures
> *


Great turn out last night, but I forgot my camera at home sorry no pics


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

fuck the pigs had to roll thru when sj blue jeans was crackin


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 31 2008, 01:01 PM~11483956
> *fuck the pigs had to roll thru when sj blue jeans was crackin
> *


Yep n when we all rolled to target we was there for like 5 min then they rolled through n kicked us out of there to talkin bout impounding cars for 30 days n shit something bout unlawful assembly


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 31 2008, 01:01 PM~11483956
> *fuck the pigs had to roll thru when sj blue jeans was crackin
> *


I hear that . We looked back and there was 12 Cop cars coming in the Parking Lot. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

You can thank Mike Jones and the dump fuck F.B.I for that. They manipulate the police like 2 bit prostitutes. San Jose p.d can't even take a leak without Mike holding their dicks. They think they can violate our civil right like they were GOD! My father will teach them a lesson soon.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macc_@Aug 31 2008, 01:35 PM~11484099
> *Yep n when we all rolled to target we was there for like 5 min then they rolled through n kicked us out of there to talkin bout impounding cars for 30 days n shit something bout unlawful assembly
> *


:roflmao: yup i was there and when we rolled out i was the last one i had 2 cops behind me, when we hit a red light one asked the other "where to now tom" :biggrin: and the other said "where ever the crowd goes we go, and i'ma say it loud n' proud" :roflmao: fucking idiot lol then he turned and looked at me with a smirk on his face :roflmao: any ways like 4 lights down the road they were gone :biggrin: stayed out till like 3:30 or 4 a.m it was tight.... right on san jo


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 1 2008, 12:08 AM~11487818
> *:roflmao: yup i was there and when we rolled out i was the last one i had 2 cops behind me, when we hit a red light  one asked the other "where to now tom" :biggrin:  and the other said "where ever the crowd goes we go, and i'ma say it loud n' proud" :roflmao: fucking idiot lol then he turned and looked at me with a smirk on his face :roflmao: any ways like 4 lights down the road they were gone :biggrin:  stayed out till like 3:30  or 4 a.m it was tight.... right on san jo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tisha14


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TISHA_@Sep 1 2008, 04:05 PM~11491927
> *http://www.youtube.com/user/tisha14
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I was there on Saturday, and saw a lot of cameras going off. Does anyone have pictures to share? Shit was off the hook, till the pinche cops showed up. I wonder if they would have broke it, if it was HOTRODS. I doubt it. :angry:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Homie for the youtube videos.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 1 2008, 02:43 PM~11491370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT A FEW ...WILL POST THEM UP TONIGHT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Only took a couple of pics... 

Vic Sr. from UCE Stockton drove down to kick it that day with Shops Laggard :thumbsup: (still checking on those clips for you Vic)  

Mamon's lil brother's ride... sorry bro, dont know your name but you got a clean cadillac :thumbsup:


Thats it for me  didnt take pics because I already see the rides  :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> Only took a couple of pics...
> 
> Vic Sr. from UCE Stockton drove down to kick it that day with Shops Laggard :thumbsup: (still checking on those clips for you Vic)
> 
> Thanks for the snap shot, Johnny. Also, thanks for keeping a eye out for those clips. Stay  and safe from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I GOT THE NEW IMPALAS MAGAZINE IN FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO PICK UP A COPY!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

too bad i forgot my camera, it was a cool turnout, other than getting kicked out of the safeway parking lot the cops didnt mess with me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LAST ONE ...CAMERA WENT DEAD


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11504079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You take good snap shot, keep up the good work. Stay  and safe from Vic & Vic Jr. UCE Stockton.


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2008, 10:16 PM~11504045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics bro, makes my car look hella clean in the dark LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Sep 3 2008, 07:07 AM~11505917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*GOOD TURN OUT, GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE! *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Sep 6 2008, 07:51 PM~11537616
> *GOOD TURN OUT, GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*IT WOULD BE GOOD TO HAVE AN END OF THE SUMMER CRUISE LIKE THIS ONE. *


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Lets do it! Im down to make another flier. Carlos what you think??!


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 7 2008, 07:09 PM~11543029
> *Lets do it! Im down to make another flier. Carlos what you think??!
> *



Put it together! :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Sep 6 2008, 08:54 PM~11537629
> *<span style='color:green'>MEXICAN INDEPENDANCE DAY*
> 
> That would be this weekend September 13th and 14th.


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

summer officially ends on Sept. 22


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11543029
> *Lets do it! Im down to make another flier. Carlos what you think??!
> *


 :biggrin: im koo .....thepahuco...can get it together  he is a good guy :biggrin:


----------



## josueming (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Aug 26 2008, 11:57 AM~11441345
> *My g-body is sitting in the garage in Georgia  , but I may check it out if I don't have to work :cheesy:
> *


She isn't sitting in the garage this weekend!!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

